

Ask HN: Anyone using directories (DMOZ, Yahoo) any more? - eliot_sykes

Just been thinking about directories like DMOZ, the open directory project, and Yahoo directory and realised I haven't used any of them in years other than to see if one of my sites is listed.<p>Are any of you using directories, and if so, what for?
======
Embey
SEO and that is about all that matters

------
gaiusparx
Have not been using for years.

